# Cover For 2 Bikes.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
Can anyone recommend a good strong, 2-bike cover, suitable for a rack on a MH. Would appreciate info. if there are any good companys out there?
Regards
Sennen523


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: COVER FOR 2 BIKES.*



sennen523 said:


> Hello All,
> Can anyone recommend a good strong, 2-bike cover, suitable for a rack on a MH. Would appreciate info. if there are any good companys out there?
> Regards
> Sennen523


I'm after the same thing. Granted, I have no bikes to cover but I need a cover just in case I buy some bikes particularly as I now have an empty bike rack to fill.


----------



## tandem (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

Taylormade in Holmfirth do a really good two bike cover for around £30.

Phone No 01484 661918.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Fiamma do one that seems to do the job. Check out Outdoor Bits before you go any further.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have the Taylormade jobbie and it is very good, well made of heavy black material


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

I have the Taylormade jobbie and it is very good, well made of heavy black material

So do we and we can recommend the product.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

I've had the Fiamma one for the best part of six weeks, and despite numerous efforts, still can't work out how to fit the thing. Must be me.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sennen....there was a thread on this subject some time ago. The discussion was mainly about whether it is a good thing to cover bikes anyway. 
You might like to read it before you invest in a cover.

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks all. Oft to read thread.

Seek and ye shall find. Unusually for me I did a search and yer tiz.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-20900-bike.html+covers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We have the cheap Fiamma version; grey canvas with bunjees with hooks on top & bottom. It can be a bit fiddly to attach, mainly because our bike rack is high up due to rear locker access. We use it to keep the rain & road muck off the bikes; only problem is, the rear view camera can't be used because the cover blocks the view


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

We have the fiamma one.
I wouldn't buy another-one.
After two years it's knackered.
It blows around like mad and has to be secured with bungies and 
the zip tabs have broken so it's a 'mare to get the bikes covered 
and uncovered.





regards...nige


----------

